# Made UFC Themes For Xbox 360



## Kurowski God (Mar 16, 2010)

If you want maybe a different theme, just say who you want on what pages and what color circle you want and I'll try to make a nice one for ya. 


I don't know if you want to use any or not, but their free.

Anyway I edited some pictures to make a theme for Xbox 360. It isn't a premium theme (friends have different background images), but it does change pictures for the game library, video library and settings. All you need is a transfer cable.


Here is what the theme will look like:











How to:
Step 1 - Download the Xport 360 and a file(s) of your choice from below.
Step 2 - Hook up your hardrive to your pc via transfer cable.
Step 3 - Run Xport 360.
Step 4 - Click your Hardrive.
Step 5 - Click Partition 3.
Step 6 - Click Content, wait for it to load.
Step 7 - Click on 0000000000000000.
Step 8 - Click on FFFE07D1 (My take a bit of time to find)
Step 9 - Click on 00030000 (If you don't have it, make a folder and name it that)
Step 10 - Drag the UFC Theme File into this folder.
Note: If you have windows vista, you may need to paste it in, or something (I am not sure how to make it allow you to drag it in) Google it if needed.
Step 11 - Repeat Step 7-10, but instead of the 0000000000000000 folder, click the different folders and find the one that looks like your profile. (It will list the different games and that is how you will know it is yours and it shouldn't have any empty folders). It shouldn't be too hard.
Step 12 - Exit Xport 360.
Step 13 - Click the icon by the time on your pc and safely remove your harddrive. VERY IMPORTANT!!!
Step 14 - Start your xbox 360 and go to your themes. Change it to UFC Theme and enjoy!
Step 15 - Tell me if you like it or not.

You are not doing anything illegal or wrong. All your doing is pretty much putting pictures on your xbox. Nothing is illegal in this post.

I don't know the different between the Light and Dark, but I had the option and I made it just because.

Download Xport 360:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R6F9G8VY


The difference between light and dark are the icons that are on the friends list. Dark has like X's and Light has some shapes.

Screenshots (Not the best Quality):
Baby Blue
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0271.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSFKAVC6

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LMKTVXO2

Black
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0279.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5SSSXRH8

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BP10B44U

Blue
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0273.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B21K1Q5H

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4AQCJWIQ

Blue Green
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0275.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6WGKW06Q

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SXIZ4V3R

Brown
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0277.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BBA8AAQR

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ACNZD6YW

Default
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0293.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ME59VBF

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=997DEZO0

Gold
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0281.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W35DKRPP

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D06KRZFM

Gray
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0283.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FU30VM3G

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3GDW9P3H

Gray Blue
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0285.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z4IHP59P

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9N67FN3B

Green
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0287.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MR26R092

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NK8ZCMWL

Highlight Pink
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0289.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YH01Y9E7

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ON78KWUX

Light Gray
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0291.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OIJA0HG5

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S4QX5G7W

Magenta
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0295.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8IFCE8D

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=59IUXPV5

Red Pink
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0297.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MXN3FF70

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RSRBURFZ

Tan
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0299.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FEQU90YR

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9907Y911

Violet
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0301.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JLGS5GJF

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MCBYC5K9

Yellow
http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq25/cjkballer/PIC_0303.jpg

Download Light:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KX3PDCE1

Download Dark:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DZRPX54B


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Those wont even fit the Xbox NXE anymore most of them would just be cut off halfway through the picture. Also how about just saving the pictures to a flash drive plugging it in highlighting the picture you want and the clicking use as background. It's about a thousand times easier... Sorry to be harsh but this is also the wrong section. Also im not really sure it's cool to be asking for donations around here. I'd check with the mods if I were you just to be sure.


----------



## Kurowski God (Mar 16, 2010)

Emericanaddict said:


> Those wont even fit the Xbox NXE anymore most of them would just be cut off halfway through the picture. Also how about just saving the pictures to a flash drive plugging it in highlighting the picture you want and the clicking use as background. It's about a thousand times easier... Sorry to be harsh but this is also the wrong section. Also im not really sure it's cool to be asking for donations around here. I'd check with the mods if I were you just to be sure.


I have removed the donation part, and I am sorry for the post being in the wrong thread, I wasn't sure where to put it. The way you said it with the flashdrive would make it so GSP would be the Main background, but the other pages would be just gray. The way I have it makes it so GSP is the main background, Wanderlei is the game library background, Anderson is the media library background and Ryan is the system settings background. Also you have the different circle colors with mine. Thanks for your comments though.


----------

